# 11 spread tub shower replacements



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have not replaced one of these in the past and sorry my pics are on camera over at social media guys office.

I had a client call me today after another plumber started and then never came back. They have the 11 spread cross handle tub shower which has been rechromed and looks new however wife wants to replace it with a like product if available. They think it is a "wolverine" which I am not familiar with. THey do not want the escutcheon plate fix over. Does anyone with an extensive service background have any options for me?

Thanks


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is matching tile out of the question?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a little confused as to what you're asking. Are you replacing a standard 2 or 3 handle shower valve with another 2 or 3 handle valve? If so, you need to get into that wall, either from the front or the back. What's behind the valve?







Paul


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I just did one, replaced an old american standard with a central brass. They do make them!


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

I know Gerber still makes an 11" 3 handle tub and shower faucet. 

If a faucet wasn't avaiable we would also cut the body of an 8" faucet and either tap and use brass nipples or copper + fittings to make the spread and/or offsets we needed

At one time they also made what is called a "Corner Valve", which is 1/2 of a faucet and then you could build the faucet to whatever centers you need. It also makes it easier to replace a faucet that has the waste control between the hot and cold handle


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> ...At one time they also made what is called a "Corner Valve", which is 1/2 of a faucet and then you could build the faucet to whatever centers you need. It also makes it easier to replace a faucet that has the waste control between the hot and cold handle



I think corner valves and diverters are still available from Price Pfister. Put 'em together with 1/2" brass nips.

http://www.google.com/search?pws=0&...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1045&bih=434


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> I know Gerber still makes an 11" 3 handle tub and shower faucet.
> 
> If a faucet wasn't avaiable we would also cut the body of an 8" faucet and either tap and use brass nipples or copper + fittings to make the spread and/or offsets we needed
> 
> At one time they also made what is called a "Corner Valve", which is 1/2 of a faucet and then you could build the faucet to whatever centers you need. It also makes it easier to replace a faucet that has the waste control between the hot and cold handle


Chicago still makes their corner valve. That's how we've always done those. Can also pull the plugs on top when You have the separate shower valve on top of the tub valve.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Is matching tile out of the question?


 yup


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Is matching tile out of the question?


 yup no touching the tile


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

it is a three handle set-up. The reason I was asking is it looks straight forward to me and it has an access panel- However two other plumbers were there before me telling her it could cot be done and that they would have to put one of those big ugly escutcheon plates over the existing which is incorrect to me. Looks like i could just build one


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am betting they told the customer that due to codefor pressure balancing and temp control valves.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I am betting they told the customer that due to codefor pressure balancing and temp control valves.


 
Easily solved. Install a tempering valve in the wall


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gerber 11" ,,,,, nice faucet


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Talking about that moen does make plate that looks kind of elegent


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Cal said:


> Gerber 11" ,,,,, nice faucet


If we could, Gerber would be the only faucet we would sell. We try to keep a couple of the sliding escutcheon style faucets in stock along with kitchen and lavatory faucets.

The quality of the faucet appears to still be there, although Globe Union bought them a few years ago and I believe moved production to China


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> Easily solved. Install a tempering valve in the wall


with the cost associated with that you might as well put in a nice remodel plate and a single lever valve.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> with the cost associated with that you might as well put in a nice remodel plate and a single lever valve.


No arguement there, but it is the clients choice.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> No arguement there, but it is the clients choice.


 
Absolutely, especially when the proper information is given and an intelligent decision can be made.


----------

